# ETEC 300 hr service - what should be done and where near Tampa



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

What is in your owners manual?

Found this online from an etec owners group

"Waste oil disposal 5.00
Fuel filyer assy X2 17.98
Gear lube X2 43.00
Drain plug X2 23.90 (I guess thats the lower unit drain screws)
Anode assy X2 51.10
Anode and insert X2 27.98
Screw X2 15.12 (I have no friggin idea what that is)
Racor assy X2 53.90
------------------------------
Total Parts 320.00 
Labor 237.98
---------------------------
Total 557.98"


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm in the same boat, I've checked with Accent and Riverside. Riverside much more expensive but almost no wait time. Accent has a 2 week outlook but less expensive. Both do the whole she-bang plugs, lower unit, impeller, etc. Also heard good things about Suncoast but they're in Largo.


----------

